# Bike-Rucksack zum Wandern oder Wanderrucksack zum biken?



## csigg (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich steh gerade vor der Wahl eines neuen Rucksacks für Mehrtages Touren. Eig hab ich mit dem Deuter TransAlpin 30 geliebäugelt, bin aber mittlerweile am überlegen, da ich dieses Jahr auch noch Mehrtages Wander-Touren machen will...
Nun ist die Frage was ich mir zulege, einen Wandertauglichen Bikerucksack oder einen Biketauglichen Wanderrucksack.
Habt ihr denn jeweils ein Rucksack oder nützt ihr auch einen für alles??


----------



## alittleprayer (21. Juni 2010)

Hi, 
Ein Rucksack sollte eigentlich reichen   Ich habe z.B. einen Salewa Enduro 25 für alles: Schule, Bike, Sport etc..
Also ich denke es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen wandertauglicher Bikerucksack und biketauglicher Wanderrucksack.   
Hol dir am besten einen, der für beides gut zu gebrauchen ist(wie der Deuter TransAlpin) 
Welcher mir noch einfällt ist der JackWolfskin bike'n'hike oder so ähnlich.
netten Gruß,
Eric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spenglerextrem (21. Juni 2010)

Wanderrucksäcke haben oft so ein am Rücken verspanntes Netz, das zwar für gute Belüftung sorgt, jedoch den Schwerpunkt weiter nach hinten rückt.
Das ist auf dem Rad unangenehm und führt zu eine gewissen "Eigendynamik" des Rucksacks.

Also lieber Bikerucksack als Wanderrucksack.

Aber warum um Alles in der Welt 30 Liter   ?

Für Alpine Klettertouren und Hochtouren, wo Seil, Karabiner, Gurt und sonstiger Geraffel dabei sind, sind 30 Liter OK.
Aber zum normalen Wandern und Biken doch viel  zu groß.

Spenglerextrem


----------



## csigg (21. Juni 2010)

Wanderrucksäcke sind meist höher als Bikerucksäcke, dann ist evtl der Schwerpunkt des Rucksacks vielleicht zu weit oben...

30 Liter müssen es für ne 7 Tageswanderung schon sein hätt ich gesagt...


----------



## DFG (21. Juni 2010)

Ich habe einen ollen kleinen für die schnelle Runde und einen Deuter TransAlpin 25, der für alles andere incl. Einkaufen herhalten muss. Super Qualität und als Vorjahresmodel reicht günstig.


----------



## alet08 (21. Juni 2010)

csigg schrieb:


> Wanderrucksäcke sind meist *höher* als Bikerucksäcke, dann ist evtl der Schwerpunkt des Rucksacks vielleicht zu weit oben...
> 
> 30 Liter müssen es für ne 7 Tageswanderung schon sein hätt ich gesagt...



Geenau, und dewegen würde ich zum Bikerucksack tendieren. Beim WR stößt gern mal der Helm an das "höhere Stück".
Ich habe den Vaude  'bike alpin air 25+5 und bin seehr zufrieden damit. Allerdings verstelle ich zum Wandern die Länge der Träger, was bei vaude aber ratzfatz geht.

Alex


----------



## kraut8 (21. Juni 2010)

Der Trans Alpine 30 ist auch zum Wandern super. Und zum Einkaufen gehen, zum Kastanien sammeln, etc. pp.


----------



## tourenschnecke (23. Juni 2010)

Auf jeden Fall einen Bikerucksack. Die Wanderrucksäcke sind meistens zu hoch und schieben einem den Helm ins Gesicht. Vaude und Deuter bieten ausgereifte Systeme.
Tschüß Klaus


----------

